# Is it Bloat or About to lay eggs????



## pyro336 (Mar 30, 2015)

One of my fish started acting funny the other day, then I noticed that it was starting to get fat. Does the fish have bloat and is it about o die or is it about o lay eggs? It seams to swimming slower than normal and hiding a lot on the bottom of the tank. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

certainly not eggs.....maybe bloat


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Has this fish always been a bit chubby or is this completely new?

What is the color of the feces? Is it eating at all?


----------



## pyro336 (Mar 30, 2015)

Deeda said:


> Has this fish always been a bit chubby or is this completely new?
> 
> What is the color of the feces? Is it eating at all?


No not chubby really at all, not really eating like it did before. I have not seen any feces yet, it also seem kinda out of breath but is still pretty active.
If it is bloat what can I do/what is the cause? Or is it too late?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If it is out of breath, and swollen like that, it is bloat.

Bloat can be caused by many things, but essentially they all end up being some sort of stress on the fish, whether that be aggression, water quality, food or other things.

Clout is one medicine used to treat bloat, but there are other things too. Read this. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/m ... t2_pt1.php


----------



## pyro336 (Mar 30, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> If it is out of breath, and swollen like that, it is bloat.
> 
> Bloat can be caused by many things, but essentially they all end up being some sort of stress on the fish, whether that be aggression, water quality, food or other things.
> 
> Clout is one medicine used to treat bloat, but there are other things too. Read this. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/m ... t2_pt1.php


Is it too late to start treatment with the clout. Should i just try some Epsom salt in the main tank? Sorry for all the questions I just do want to loose another fish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I would treat anyway, as when one fish gets bloat, often others do too... now it isn't contagious, but it just seems that often other fish are suffering in a similar way. Whether it is too late for that fish, who knows until you try.


----------



## pyro336 (Mar 30, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> I would treat anyway, as when one fish gets bloat, often others do too... now it isn't contagious, but it just seems that often other fish are suffering in a similar way. Whether it is too late for that fish, who knows until you try.


Lost a fish recently, the same thing happened. I'll get some Metronidazole and Epson salt on my way home and start treating the whole tank. Do I need to worry about the tank changing color like the Clout?


----------



## pyro336 (Mar 30, 2015)

pyro336 said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > I would treat anyway, as when one fish gets bloat, often others do too... now it isn't contagious, but it just seems that often other fish are suffering in a similar way. Whether it is too late for that fish, who knows until you try.
> ...


Here is my tank








although I dont know why he would be stressed. I had him for about 2yrs and he is one of the fish nobdy messes with. He started acting funny about 3 days ago, thats when i noticed him getting bloated.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How long have you had that red devil? At some point it is probable it could become a problem, and might be your source of stress.


----------



## pyro336 (Mar 30, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> How long have you had that red devil? At some point it is probable it could become a problem, and might be your source of stress.


Ah.. BIG BERTHA she is our gentle giant. We have had her since September of last year. Previous owner told me she was a bully but she seems to be the least aggressive of my bunch. Could it be just her shear size that could stress them out? I also recently added 6 new fish to the tank and she leaves them alone as well. I really appreciate your help, please keep the reply's coming. I'm not new to owning Cichlids but have never ran into a problem with bloat. If that is what it is I recently lost my big Blue Acei to the same thing.....


----------



## pyro336 (Mar 30, 2015)

Well, I just got home and things have gotten worse. He is having trouble stabilizing himself on the bottom of the tank. And other fish are chasing him. I am still going to treat the tank, get him in to quarantine and treat him.


----------

